# A New Beginning-My CC Build



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

*My 2010 CC Build*

Well here it goes,

This is going to take awhile for budget purposes obviously.
Where do I begin...

I just bought my 2010 VW CC Sport (2.0T) on October 17th with 12,711 miles on her.



Before I even brought her home I went ahead and Debadged the rear.












More pictures before any mods are done. Taken with a weak sony camera. Waiting to take pictures with a better camera when she's LOWWWWW. ic:


























































If you're into dub step, you may like this Europlate :laugh:












Now onto the list:


List of what has already been bought/done (some stuff is just waiting to be shipped):

-PIAA H7 Xtreme White Plus Headlight bulbs
-PIAA H11 Plasma Yellow Fog light bulbs
-APR Carbonio Stage I and II CAI
-Passat Monster Mats 
-Billy Boat 3” Down-pipe 
-Borla Cat-back exhaust 
-APR Stage II+ ECU Upgrade 
-Euro switch
-Euro cup holder
-LED Interior lights from superbrightleds.com
-LED license plate lights from Racing Dash
-Front License Plate Removal
-Hidden Manually-Operated License Plate frame
-Air Bag Stickers Removed
-Clear Turn Signals
-35% Tint all around
-VAG-COM goods
-Rear Fogs enabled
-Auto Pilot V2 Management System with Airlift XL front bags, BagYard Classics rear bags, and Koni rear shocks (all courtesy of Bag Riders)
-C-Notch
-Rolled Fenders and Trimmed Fender Liners
-Dynamat layered trunk 
-2nd Grocery Hook
-OEM Aluminum Pedal caps w/ Dead Pedal
-Clear Plastic Trunk edge protector
-Heavy Duty Trunk Liner with Cargo Blocks
-P3 Vent Gauge with Analog Boost Sensor
-APR Modular Boost Tap
-Recaro car seat for my son

Any other suggestions for mods are highly welcomed.

I'll take any criticism and advice as well. 

Like I said before, this will be a slow process ....stay tuned.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Good job on the purchase. You have lots of fun ahead of you.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Like all your mods, but are those mats safe? Looks like they will cause you go have driving issues....


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> Like all your mods, but are those mats safe? Looks like they will cause you go have driving issues....


I've been driving with them for 2 weeks now. So far no issues. If I come across any i'll be sure to post.


----------



## chrisblankenship (May 31, 2011)

The monster mats are well worth the price and cause no safety issues. They fit like a glove and pay dividends in return.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

teaser 











PIAA Bulbs for the headlights and Fogs?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

*A few upgrades...more to come over the next 2 weeks.*










Tinted the turns...don't know if I like it though. Thinking about just buying clear ones. 












BSH VTA Oil Catch Can and painted coolant and wiper fluid caps


----------



## markthedate (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like you have the infamous crack! I just discovered mine too.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah already arranged for the dealership to fix it for me under warranty :laugh:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

*A few more additions*










APR Carbonio Intake Stage I & II 

Billy Boat 3" down pipe is installed (pics to come)

Getting APR Stage II ECU Upgrade (full program) on Wednesday :laugh:


----------



## TheProduct (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome, your well on your way. I just bought mine on friday so Im starting to get the mod bug already lol


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks great so far. Nice job!


----------



## sphinxgq (May 3, 2005)

Nice!! Bought mine debadged...looks so much better IMO


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Problem*

Installed the APR Intake, went to start the car...

It started for about 2 seconds and then stalled. :bang head:


Guess I won't be going to get my tune tomorrow since it's stuck at the dealership till they can find out what happened and fix it. 

(I also put the stock intake back on and tried but still got the same results)


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

19x8.5 et35 BLQ's will dissapoint you brah!! unless u dont want to poke and stretch!!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Tinted the turns...don't know if I like it though. Thinking about just buying clear ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up with the coolant level?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> 19x8.5 et35 BLQ's will dissapoint you brah!! unless u dont want to poke and stretch!!


I got NUEs. I was going for a clean look instead of stretch...probably going to change it up next year though.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Whats up with the coolant level?


Good look. I'm going to have to check that when it gets back from the shop.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

illestCC.10 said:


> If you're into dub step, you may like this Europlate :laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup: Chase & Status and South London Dub..all the way 
Missed this thread before.. welcome and good luck with the modding


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

kaysid said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Chase & Status and South London Dub..all the way
> Missed this thread before.. welcome and good luck with the modding


Skrillex makes everything better although 80% of the time my music is on I have Armin Van Buuren playing. 

OP moar pix plz.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Downpipe and Test Fitting the wheels*










Billy Boat 3" Downpipe (had a CEL due to higher flow)

So I installed the 42 Draft Designs O2 Spacer










(sorry kinda blurry) But no CEL so far!











Test fitting the Rotiform NUEs


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> 19x8.5 et35 BLQ's will dissapoint you brah!! unless u dont want to poke and stretch!!


What are you talking about? I have the same setup and it sits perfect.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I am 18x9 ET35 and I still have room to go...


----------



## ZaurisLJ25 (Jan 11, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Well here it goes,


Remove before flight flag  i had one, too, with my keys.... till it got very dirty and changed it for a new one.

nice to see another fellow pilot take pride on their Vdub!! nice ride man... enjoy it!


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

ZaurisLJ25 said:


> Remove before flight flag  i had one, too, with my keys.... till it got very dirty and changed it for a new one.
> 
> nice to see another fellow pilot take pride on their Vdub!! nice ride man... enjoy it!


I hear you man. What service?


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

illestCC.10 said:


> I got NUEs. I was going for a clean look instead of stretch...probably going to change it up next year though.



REALLLLLYYYYY looking forward to seeing these on the car with tires.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

UMJonny said:


> REALLLLLYYYYY looking forward to seeing these on the car with tires.


Before the end of January hopefully


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Tune and Coils*

Just got my APR Stage II flash at Euro Pros in Yorktown, VA.

$599 for 4 programs thanks to the deal that APR is running.

Big shoutout to David up there for helping me out.

He's going to be installing my Koni coil overs tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Some new improvements*

Finally getting low...still waiting on the adjustable sway bar links to come in so I can drop it some more :laugh:


























Simply Clean










Euro Switch as an early Christmas present 










New License Plates just came in yesterday :beer:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

your dash trim is not so clean anymore :laugh:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

couldn't think of anywhere else to put it...

I was going to put it on the back of the rearview mirror but didn't realize that the back is black.

Figured it looked best on the trim :thumbup:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> What are you talking about? I have the same setup and it sits perfect.
> 
> 
> sorry maybe i dint specify what i was dissapointed about.. i also got the same setup and i love it... but i wished i would have gotten mine concaved but only because im going with the whole stretch-poke slammm stuff....


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> cwwiii said:
> 
> 
> > What are you talking about? I have the same setup and it sits perfect.
> ...


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Finally getting low...still waiting on the adjustable sway bar links to come in so I can drop it some more :laugh:


More like so I can install them and drop it more


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bizborky89 said:


> More like so I can install them and drop it more


Hey now you installed the passenger side (the wrong way initially) :facepalm:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Little things*

Oh how I love long highway trips 


















Lowered the car a little more...8 threads 










My son helping us out :heart:










Decided that I could go lower...down to 3 threads (backing up the driveway)
Thinking about going lower, going to wait till the 19s go on and see how much room I have










Car is at Maaco right now to get the holes on the front bumper filled and repainted ($120 :beer


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I just got mine about a month ago. Nice progress. I see you are in VA and used a shop in Yorktown. Where are you located? I'm i'm northern Suffolk with mine.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

illestCC.10 said:


> Oh how I love long highway trips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just picked up a CC as well and i want to see how your car sit with the koni if you have another shot of your car could you posted? thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

illestCC.10 said:


> Car is at Maaco right now to get the holes on the front bumper filled and repainted ($120 :beer


I'm most curious to see this!

Actually since your son looks to be under 1, would you be so kind as to take a photo and post it of the his carseat in the back of your CC? My wife is concerned that when our child is born she won't be able to fit a carseat well in the back of her CC. And refuses to trade cars with me (can't stand the lack of turning radius in my Volvo). 

Thanks!


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> I just got mine about a month ago. Nice progress. I see you are in VA and used a shop in Yorktown. Where are you located? I'm i'm northern Suffolk with mine.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


I'm in Chesapeake


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

xclusiveHB said:


> just picked up a CC as well and i want to see how your car sit with the koni if you have another shot of your car could you posted? thanks :thumbup:


Pictures to come later today or tomorrow


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

ToySlacker said:


> I'm most curious to see this!
> 
> Actually since your son looks to be under 1, would you be so kind as to take a photo and post it of the his carseat in the back of your CC? My wife is concerned that when our child is born she won't be able to fit a carseat well in the back of her CC. And refuses to trade cars with me (can't stand the lack of turning radius in my Volvo).
> 
> Thanks!


Definitely. There is definitely room. You have to move the passenger seat up depending on how large the car seat is but it's not inconvenient. When I pick the car back up from the paint shop i'll post some pictures.


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

illestCC.10 said:


> Pictures to come later today or tomorrow


ok sounds good man thanks opcorn:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Car seat and LEDs*

Here are the car seat fitment photos for "ToySlacker"

Also a good look at my interior LEDs and License Plate LEDs. (ADAC Sticker )


























Pictures of the fitment with the Konis and how well the filling and paint is on the front bumper (which I have to say looks great) will have to be tomorrow since it's already dark out


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome, thank you! I showed my wife your photos last night, and she wasn't thrilled. But I did advise here that pretty much all Cars and SUVs will be similar, and the CC actually has a pretty big cabin area for most cars. I don't the lateral space is the issue, I think the low roofline for the rear is going to be the biggest PITA. (Man, I really sound old and lazy). 

But anyhow, I think she's just really trying to find a reason for a new car... 

Thanks again for the photos! I've been doing a lot of searching online for photos of carseats in CCs, but I could only find front facing and booster seats.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

ToySlacker said:


> Awesome, thank you! I showed my wife your photos last night, and she wasn't thrilled. But I did advise here that pretty much all Cars and SUVs will be similar, and the CC actually has a pretty big cabin area for most cars. I don't the lateral space is the issue, I think the low roofline for the rear is going to be the biggest PITA. (Man, I really sound old and lazy).
> 
> But anyhow, I think she's just really trying to find a reason for a new car...
> 
> Thanks again for the photos! I've been doing a lot of searching online for photos of carseats in CCs, but I could only find front facing and booster seats.


No problem man. Yeah the only difficulty is getting the car seat in and out of the car but it's really not that bad regardless.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Front License plate delete and 3 Threads*

Here is the finished job with the license plate holes filled and painted by Maaco. Also installed a "manual" flip up license plate holder that will tuck underneath the car.










And here is the Koni coilovers spun down to 3 threads left


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

where did you get your koni? i been looking for some for our cars and i cant find them  btw the car looks good! how's the ride quality if you dont mind me asking


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

xclusiveHB said:


> where did you get your koni? i been looking for some for our cars and i cant find them  btw the car looks good! how's the ride quality if you dont mind me asking


I got them off of a member on here that was selling his CC. The ride quality is actually really close to stock surprisingly. 

http://wrdusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?...e=wrdusa&Product_Code=11505080&Category_Code=

This is probably the cheapest place you'll find them new though.


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

wow thanks a lot man .. if the link you post if those fit the CC im definitely getting them lol


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

xclusiveHB said:


> wow thanks a lot man .. if the link you post if those fit the CC im definitely getting them lol


They will. They're the same Konis I have. All mkV Golf/Jetta coils fit the CC.


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

illestCC.10 said:


> They will. They're the same Konis I have. All mkV Golf/Jetta coils fit the CC.


that's good to know & thanks again


----------



## bedlamfirm714 (Jun 12, 2010)

looks good. can i get some info on the license plate holder? do you have some pics of the holder?:thumbup:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

bedlamfirm714 said:


> looks good. can i get some info on the license plate holder? do you have some pics of the holder?:thumbup:


Yeah man. Ill put up all the info and pictures on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Found a buyer for my 2009 CBR 1000rr sport bike...looks like it's time to ditch the coils and bag the car :laugh:

Build thread to come in the upcoming months


----------



## ifhn166 (Mar 12, 2004)

Illest - what color is your car?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

ifhn166 said:


> Illest - what color is your car?


Mocha Brown Pearl


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Found a buyer for my 2009 CBR 1000rr sport bike...looks like it's time to ditch the coils and bag the car :laugh:
> 
> Build thread to come in the upcoming months


:thumbup:


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

sell me your coils :laugh:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

xclusiveHB said:


> sell me your coils :laugh:


Well nobody has committed to buying yet...still up for sale if you want them. they will ship out either friday or saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## ifhn166 (Mar 12, 2004)

I have the same color with the two tone interior. Purchased from a Ford dealer and they had it listed as black. I thought I was going to have to go the dealership to figure that out. So thats what they call it... Thanks


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

ifhn166 said:


> I have the same color with the two tone interior. Purchased from a Ford dealer and they had it listed as black. I thought I was going to have to go the dealership to figure that out. So thats what they call it... Thanks


No problem man. I would go ahead and invest in some touch up paint if you haven't already


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

illestCC.10 said:


> Well nobody has committed to buying yet...still up for sale if you want them. they will ship out either friday or saturday. :thumbup:


whats the conditon on them? dude i can buy them when ever your ready .. send me pics


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

xclusiveHB said:


> whats the conditon on them? dude i can buy them when ever your ready .. send me pics


Here is the link to my sale thread for them. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5546051-FS-Koni-Coilovers

They are pretty mint. Zero corrosion. The coils are stainless steel so you won;t have to worry about corrosion. Everything is in great condition. Dampening is set to a pretty close to stock feel regardless of how low you go. 

More pictures will come Friday after I take them off my car.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Car is back to stock height now... 

Awaiting my shipment from Bag Riders to get started on bagging the car :laugh: 

While I'm waiting I decided to go ahead and notch the frame, install my clear turn signals, and get my windows tinted 35% all the way around (pictures of the tint to come). 

Here are some pictures of the turn signals and the c-notch. 









My buddy's Mk6 GTI and my CC getting prepped for the notches 









Just grinding some frame down after the notch was cut out 









Before we filled the notch 









Getting the MIG welder ready 









Piece from my old down pipe welded in (before we cleaned it up) 









Ground down more. Bondo to make it look cleaner and then painted to protect from rust and corrosion. :thumbup:


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

Love the build so far. I wish I had the know-how and tools to do suspension at will like you. I had a guy install H&R Springs on my CC and now I get a knocking sound over bumps coming from the front end.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

BabyBlueA3 said:


> Love the build so far. I wish I had the know-how and tools to do suspension at will like you. I had a guy install H&R Springs on my CC and now I get a knocking sound over bumps coming from the front end.


 knocking sound? something might loose


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Looking real good. I see you did your own notch. May use your services on that one day

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Looking real good. I see you did your own notch. May use your services on that one day
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


 If you ever need it I'm sure I can help you out. 2 of my friends had the tools to do the welding, cutting, and grinding.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

BabyBlueA3 said:


> Love the build so far. I wish I had the know-how and tools to do suspension at will like you. I had a guy install H&R Springs on my CC and now I get a knocking sound over bumps coming from the front end.


 Like Track5tar said...you might want to double check to make sure everything is tightened back to the right torque specs and probably double check that the coil is actually aligned right with the top and bottom of the assembly.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry if I missed this but what air management you going with?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Track5tar said:


> Sorry if I missed this but what air management you going with?


 AutoPilot V2


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well now that my motorcycle has sold I've had a lot of things coming in the mail  

I'll be adding a lot of pictures over the next few weeks :beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Continental DWSs and Borla Cat-back are here.
Tires got mounted on my Rotiform NUEs today (putting them on the car to take pictures tomorrow)












Already installed the exhaust 2 days ago. Here is a picture of us cutting out the stock exhaust in my garage.:bangheadmore pictures and video clip to come)









My son's new Recaro car seat :beer:










Base for my air setup. Just needs to be painted and for my kit to come in the mail :laugh:


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

I am looking forward to see the airride fitted as I am picking up a 2009 passat cc gt 2.0tsi this weekend , and I try too decide if I am going for coilovers or airride over the next 6 months , ( I will be stripping out my accuair elevel out my ol seat Leon cupra )


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Some pictures of the NUEs on. Already took them off until the car is bagged though. :thumb up:


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

Fitment is weak. Moar low 











^^^^^That my Arm!!!


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

The dws are great tires. Quiet ride and soft even with 215 35 19. They don't handle the best but exactly what were going for with air haha. 

If you have any questions about going air let me know


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

kimchi29 said:


> The dws are great tires. Quiet ride and soft even with 215 35 19. They don't handle the best but exactly what were going for with air haha.
> 
> If you have any questions about going air let me know


Yeah I've heard nothing but good things about them. I'll definitely contact you if I run into any problems.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

First post list of mods updated to the best of my knowledge :thumbup:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Here are a few more mods 









working on the short shifter









took the hood off to paint it black underneath. the factory didn't have it painted everywhere so there was a huge tan area :bang head:









Diesel Geek Sigma 6 speed short shifter INSTALLED :beer:









R8 Oil Cap









OEM Aluminum Pedal covers... dead pedal was on backorder









Borla cat-back :thumb up:


Much more to come as parts come in the mail opcorn:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Great work so far, I have a few questions. 

Please give the specs on wheel/tire set up. I love the amount of stretch, it's perfect. 

Are you stage 2? I'm dying to hear a sound clip of someone with a downpipe and catback. 
I'm only running a 3" downpipe now and it's completely silent. 

Thanks.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Great work so far, I have a few questions.
> 
> Please give the specs on wheel/tire set up. I love the amount of stretch, it's perfect.
> 
> ...


Wheels are 19x8.5 et35. tires are Continental DWS 215/35/19. Different brands may have a slightly different stretch but I've heard a lot of good reviews in the DWSs.

Yeah I'm Stage 2. I made a sound clip today but it didn't sound true because it was from a cold start. I'll probably put one up when the engine is warm this coming week :beer:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

illestCC.10 said:


> Wheels are 19x8.5 et35. tires are Continental DWS 215/35/19. Different brands may have a slightly different stretch but I've heard a lot of good reviews in the DWSs.
> 
> Yeah I'm Stage 2. I made a sound clip today but it didn't sound true because it was from a cold start. I'll probably put one up when the engine is warm this coming week :beer:


Wow, 215 is pretty narrow but you'll get great clearance. The DWS is a great tire, so good choice. 

I look forward to hearing the sound clip. The wife is warning me over and over about the CC getting as loud as my mk5 was. 
opcorn:


----------



## 2SLO2RCE (Feb 7, 2012)

great build thread!!! i just picked up a cc and will be following your thread!!!


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Wow, 215 is pretty narrow but you'll get great clearance. The DWS is a great tire, so good choice.
> 
> I look forward to hearing the sound clip. The wife is warning me over and over about the CC getting as loud as my mk5 was.
> opcorn:


What was on the mk5 to make it so loud?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

2SLO2RCE said:


> great build thread!!! i just picked up a cc and will be following your thread!!!


Sounds good. PM me with any questions


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

illestCC.10 said:


> What was on the mk5 to make it so loud?


Carbonio CAI, 3" USP catless testpipe, Magnaflow cat back.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Carbonio CAI, 3" USP catless testpipe, Magnaflow cat back.


well catless and magnaflow definitely make the difference ...The borla cat-back with 3" billy boat downpipe definitely isn't that loud...


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> First post list of mods updated to the best of my knowledge :thumbup:



Are you happy with your Koni coilovers?

Performance, handling & comfort mostly......
The height is perfect, to my eye!
Please describe your ride.

Thanks!

TM


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Are you happy with your Koni coilovers?
> 
> Performance, handling & comfort mostly......
> The height is perfect, to my eye!
> ...


I drove his car and helped remove them when he decided to go to an air setup. He will agree these are some of the best handling and best ride quality coils on the market. They don't go as low as FKs but these are silky smooth. Of course the ride will be a little harsher then stock. But that is a sacrifice you have to deal with if you want better performance and a lower car. I highly recommend them and he will too. I would have got a set but they don't go low enough for me. 

Hope that helps :beer:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

TMCCRline said:


> Are you happy with your Koni coilovers?
> 
> Performance, handling & comfort mostly......
> The height is perfect, to my eye!
> ...


I also have Koni's and I love them. I have the damper set at medium about 60% and it's great! Handling is great and comfort isn't really jeopardized. A little harsher on bumps but it's better than bouncing around everywhere. Koni's go pretty low too. Just take those perches out!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

cwwiii said:


> I also have Koni's and I love them. I have the damper set at medium about 60% and it's great! Handling is great and comfort isn't really jeopardized. A little harsher on bumps but it's better than bouncing around everywhere. Koni's go pretty low too. Just take those perches out!


Thanks for the feedback, cwwiii.......

Will my mechanic know about "removing the perches"?

TM


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

TMCCRline said:


> Thanks for the feedback, cwwiii.......
> 
> Will my mechanic know about "removing the perches"?
> 
> TM


You wont need to remove the perches with the Koni's. I have them with three threads left in the front and all the way lowered in the rear and I have no gap with stock 18" Interlagos. Unless you want to tuck your tire you wont have to.

Koni's are a great ride and definitely would recommend them. I have had them for over 2 years now with no issues  

Good Luck!


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

G-ReaL said:


> You wont need to remove the perches with the Koni's. I have them with three threads left in the front and all the way lowered in the rear and I have no gap with stock 18" Interlagos. Unless you want to tuck your tire you wont have to.
> 
> Koni's are a great ride and definitely would recommend them. I have had them for over 2 years now with no issues
> 
> Good Luck!


:beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

So while I'm waiting for some parts to come in the mail my buddy and I got a little bored...here are the results


















Lowered longboard...Didn't work very well since longboards bend so much in the center it would bottom out when you stood on it so....



























We got a skateboard deck, cut it, and now it rides perfect. Definitely bringing this one to SOWO in May :beer:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> So while I'm waiting for some parts to come in the mail my buddy and I got a little bored...here are the results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:facepalm:
Ugh, hot pink, _total ricer_. 

:laugh: :beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

GeoVDub said:


> :facepalm:
> Ugh, hot pink, _total ricer_.
> 
> :laugh: :beer:


haha oh well. They are a breast cancer awareness set that I bought a few years ago. Didn't feel like wasting money on some new ones :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

illestCC.10 said:


> haha oh well. They are a breast cancer awareness set that I bought a few years ago. Didn't feel like wasting money on some new ones :thumbup:



With the bolts coming up so high, can you imagine you fell on that thing? You be impaled.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> With the bolts coming up so high, can you imagine you fell on that thing? You be impaled.


Yeah I'm definitely going to cut them down since my buddy already got his pants leg caught on it and , needless to say, hit the ground :facepalm:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's the video of my down pipe and cat-back


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds sweet. I love it! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

HipsterDoofus said:


> Sounds sweet. I love it! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man. Drive by, take off, and highway videos coming soon :thumbup:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice car man!

I also built the air setup in the spare wheel area.. 

Here`s a pic.. 









Do tell if I should remove the picture.. 

It`s not done yet tho..


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Nice car man!
> 
> I also built the air setup in the spare wheel area..
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I've been looking for something like this. I was wondering about the board on the left and the right since the carpet falls down under weight with the foam parts holder still in there. Did you drill them straight into the body? and what type of wood? :beer:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

The original carpet has a metal beam in it, across over the top. 

But if i have any heavy on the carpet it will bend down.. so i`m thinking about making a new floor out of 16mm MDF. 

The board on the left and right is just put there now, and it is formed just like the original carpet but cut out where the system is. its a tight fit and it will not slide around back there. 

The board :


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> The original carpet has a metal beam in it, across over the top.
> 
> But if i have any heavy on the carpet it will bend down.. so i`m thinking about making a new floor out of 16mm MDF.
> 
> The board on the left and right is just put there now, and it is formed just like the original carpet but cut out where the system is. its a tight fit and it will not slide around back there.


That helps a lot. I'm just waiting on everything to come in the mail still and this whole thing will be underway. Thanks again


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

illestCC.10 said:


> That helps a lot. I'm just waiting on everything to come in the mail still and this whole thing will be underway. Thanks again


No problem  Just ask if you have more questions.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well no updates for another roughly 2-3 weeks ...seems as though my BagYard Classics rear bags are taking longer than expected to get to Bag Riders from Austria so the kit I order on January 19th won't get to be until the week of May 12th :banghead: Well it will all be worth it in the end...:thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Good work! 

In for more ic:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

ECS Tuning said:


> Good work!
> 
> In for more ic:


Once the bags are on many pictures will be coming :beer:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Well no updates for another roughly 2-3 weeks ...seems as though my BagYard Classics rear bags are taking longer than expected to get to Bag Riders from Austria so the kit I order on January 19th won't get to be until the week of May 12th :banghead: Well it will all be worth it in the end...:thumbup:




Hey are they going to send you your managementand front bags? You could always go RE or SS bags with D cups while you wait? So I guess no install on sunday then:banghead:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Hey are they going to send you your managementand front bags? You could always go RE or SS bags with D cups while you wait? So I guess no install on sunday then:banghead:


I was going to text you tomorrow man. They just sent the management and front bags today. Should be here before the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Why wait so long?

Bag Riders have it in stock?

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/CC-BAGYARD-CLASSIC-REAR-KIT.html


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Why wait so long?
> 
> Bag Riders have it in stock?
> 
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/CC-BAGYARD-CLASSIC-REAR-KIT.html


 Not sure what your talking about, but bag riders rears are not i'm stock. His are coming from Austria. He helices in waiting for quality. Can't hate on that.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

INVENTORY STATUS:
In Stock


Follow the link : http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/CC-BAGYARD-CLASSIC-REAR-KIT.html
............


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Not sure what your talking about, but bag riders rears are not i'm stock. His are coming from Austria. He helices in waiting for quality. Can't hate on that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


+ And i fully understand that he will wait on Bagyard Classics.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah I'm still waiting on my BagYard Classics for the rears. THey should be here in a week and a half.

For the meantime, however, I installed my front bags :beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> INVENTORY STATUS:
> In Stock
> 
> 
> ...


They state "In Stock" on the site but they aren't actually there. They just haven't updated the website to the status of the classics unfortunately.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh.. Ok  

Wow.. now i also need a notch... hehe


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ampiler said:


> Oh.. Ok
> 
> Wow.. now i also need a notch... hehe


Notch is needed?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> Notch is needed?


Yes this is with a notch and the FSB not attached.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

illestCC.10 said:


> Thanks man. Drive by, take off, and highway videos coming soon :thumbup:


update?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> update?


Not yet. I've been way too busy lately. I will try to get it done next week when i get back from out of town


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

illestCC.10 said:


> Yes this is with a notch and the FSB not attached.


Does this really make such a difference without the FSB attached? Is there no risk driving your car without FSB attached?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

B.A.G said:


> Does this really make such a difference without the FSB attached? Is there no risk driving your car without FSB attached?


 Ill answer for him because he is out of town.
Yes a notch is needed when on air or super low on coils. Passenger side will hit the frame causing damage to axle. It will also sit on the axle making passenger side sit higher when aired out. Him and his people notched mine and i'm on coils. So air it is needed.
Sway bar will also hold the car up when aired out or low on coils. There is zero risk of not running the bar. Mine is not hooked up not is his with zero issues. You won't even notice the difference unless your cc is a racekor. He does have adjustable endlinks that i'm sure he has not hooked up yet. Mine are in route via UPS as I type. These will allow you to still go low due to the adjustments you can make. Hope this answered your questions.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bthasht hit the nail on the head. 

My car is also notched and I am running with no FSB. The car does wallow a bit more and a bit more body roll but i drive low so doesn't really affect me. 


@illest My setup is also in the all hidden in the trunk. theres like 2 screws that hold that metal bar on the back of the carpet in place. I just removed that and it sits fine. I also throw the gorilla mat over that. I do plan to redo the setup for this show season but lets see if i get my lazy ass up to do it haha. 

kind of a bad pic but you get the idea


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> Ill answer for him because he is out of town.
> Yes a notch is needed when on air or super low on coils. Passenger side will hit the frame causing damage to axle. It will also sit on the axle making passenger side sit higher when aired out. Him and his people notched mine and i'm on coils. So air it is needed.
> Sway bar will also hold the car up when aired out or low on coils. There is zero risk of not running the bar. Mine is not hooked up not is his with zero issues. You won't even notice the difference unless your cc is a racekor. He does have adjustable endlinks that i'm sure he has not hooked up yet. Mine are in route via UPS as I type. These will allow you to still go low due to the adjustments you can make. Hope this answered your questions.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


Thx a lot for the information! Is it a hard work to take away the sway bar? I'm curious to see the difference with and without it


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

B.A.G said:


> Thx a lot for the information! Is it a hard work to take away the sway bar? I'm curious to see the difference with and without it


It is very easy to disconnect it. Just remove wheel, take nut off end of link, use a jack under control arm to raise until you can push end link out of strut mount. Once that is done remove the bottom nut of sway bar and remove link. That's it. Now the bar is going to rattle in there, but turn up radio you will not notice. Only way to get bar out involves alot of work. It will not harm a thing sitting in there it has mounts to the body so it will not move or fall out.

Sent from my house using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bthasht said:


> It is very easy to disconnect it. Just remove wheel, take nut off end of link, use a jack under control arm to raise until you can push end link out of strut mount. Once that is done remove the bottom nut of sway bar and remove link. That's it. Now the bar is going to rattle in there, but turn up radio you will not notice. Only way to get bar out involves alot of work. It will not harm a thing sitting in there it has mounts to the body so it will not move or fall out.
> 
> Sent from my house using Tapatalk


or do what i did and cut that bitch out haha


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

B.A.G said:


> Thx a lot for the information! Is it a hard work to take away the sway bar? I'm curious to see the difference with and without it


Disconnecting the front sway bar (like Bthasht just said), is super easy

Removing the sway bar though is a little more intensive....you gotta drop the front subframe


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Moar pics!


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Moar pics!


Waiting for the rear bags and a little free time. Hopefully they will be here this week.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Waiting for the rear bags and a little free time. Hopefully they will be here this week.


Hopefully your not all sunburnt up and extremely hung over from your past week. Check the new thread Danny did for your pics when readyic:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Hopefully your not all sunburnt up and extremely hung over from your past week. Check the new thread Danny did for your pics when readyic:


Will do man. Thankfully not sunburnt... :laugh:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ampiler said:


> Moar pics!


Seriously


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> Seriously


What is it dude? 

I just want to see more of the bagged front with c-notch.. seriously.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ampiler said:


> What is it dude?
> 
> I just want to see more of the bagged front with c-notch.. seriously.


I meant I seriously want to see some more pics


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll try to get some tomorrow. She's dirty right now and still on the stock 17s though.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> I meant I seriously want to see some more pics


Ok, im sorry, thought u meant something else  



illestCC.10 said:


> I'll try to get some tomorrow. She's dirty right now and still on the stock 17s though.


Looking forward to it !! 

could you measure from center of the wheel and up to the fender Aired out? 
i really want c-notch now... thanks to you


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Ok, im sorry, thought u meant something else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do that but it might be scewed slightly due to not having the rear bags on yet. We shall see :beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

22 3/4" FTG :beer:


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sh1ts weak....


:heart:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bizborky89 said:


> Sh1ts weak....
> 
> 
> :heart:


Hater Brad...always hating


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Hater Brad...always hating


Grumpy jimmy is grumpy


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Time to cut that sway bar out. **** im 24 1/2" FTG on coils on 20s. You could probably get more by removing it? Take a look and see if it is holding up the front.

Ohhh and that is some SERIOUS california rake right there. FASHO:thumbup:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Time to cut that sway bar out. **** im 24 1/2" FTG on coils on 20s. You could probably get more by removing it? Take a look and see if it is holding up the front.
> 
> Ohhh and that is some SERIOUS california rake right there. FASHO:thumbup:


It's not. There's nothing near the sway bar for it to run into if you look at it when you take the wheel off. I have it disconnected and the plastic piece on the bottom is resting on the ground. pretty sure I'm maxed out :laugh:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures and measurement! 
But, can you measure from center of the wheel and up ?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Thanks for the pictures and measurement!
> But, can you measure from center of the wheel and up ?


Will do tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Visiting from the MK4 forums and all I can say is wow  


Excellent work man! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

> > Time to cut that sway bar out. **** im 24 1/2" FTG on coils on 20s. You could probably get more by removing it? Take a look and see if it is holding up the front.
> >
> > Ohhh and that is some SERIOUS california rake right there. FASHO:thumbup:
> 
> ...


This is good. Text me when you're rears come in and ill come help.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> This is good. Text me when you're rears come in and ill come help.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


Will do man. Just waiting for the word from Bag Riders...


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Zach! said:


> Visiting from the MK4 forums and all I can say is wow
> 
> 
> Excellent work man! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man. Still have a lot of work to get done though :thumbup:


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Legit thread.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is the trunk setup so far. Not done completely yet. 

All the coiled extra hose is from running 3/8" converted to 1/4" line out of the exhaust port to slow the dump speed. I left slack just incase I wanted to take the 1/4" off :thumb up:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

yea i want to go to 3/8 to 1/4 for the rears. it airs out too fast imo. 

also keep in mind, when you get your rear down the front will come up just a bit


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

kimchi29 said:


> yea i want to go to 3/8 to 1/4 for the rears. it airs out too fast imo.
> 
> also keep in mind, when you get your rear down the front will come up just a bit


 Yeah I know it will. I also won't be able to go as low once the 19s go on. You should definitely do the 3/8 to 1/4 for airing out. Best decision :beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

J Caps came in. :thumbup:











Still waiting on the rear bags and other various parts opcorn:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice. 
And the R8 oil cap?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Nice.
> And the R8 oil cap?


Yeah man. Posted that a few weeks back.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well looks like I won't be as impatient waiting for parts to come in the mail now...

Got hit by a car that had the right of way so it was my fault...

No bags were harmed :beer:

Thankfully the officer filed it as a non-reportable accident so my insurance won't go up but I had to have the car towed by VW to a shop about an hour and a half away so that I can maintain my warranty. Deductible is still $1000 though :banghead:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

That sucks !!
Just glad you are ok.

Sent from a rooted payphone using Taptalk


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

not the euro turn signals!!!
 http://gifsoup.com/


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

That's not usually something you see in a build thread...damn that sucks!

Glad you're okay


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's not usually something you see in a build thread...damn that sucks!
> 
> Glad you're okay


Tell me about it haha Thanks man

Plenty more build thread posts to come when I get the car back :thumbup:


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

*


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> Ill answer for him because he is out of town.
> Yes a notch is needed when on air or super low on coils. Passenger side will hit the frame causing damage to axle. It will also sit on the axle making passenger side sit higher when aired out. Him and his people notched mine and i'm on coils. So air it is needed.
> Sway bar will also hold the car up when aired out or low on coils. There is zero risk of not running the bar. Mine is not hooked up not is his with zero issues. You won't even notice the difference unless your cc is a racekor. He does have adjustable endlinks that i'm sure he has not hooked up yet. Mine are in route via UPS as I type. These will allow you to still go low due to the adjustments you can make. Hope this answered your questions.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


Yesterday I disconnect my front sway bar but this doesn't made any difference when I dropped my car 
just need (1cm lower) 0.5 inch lower at the front


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Good news. 

I get my CC back sometime this week. 

Even better... 

My Rear Bags and other parts will all be in by next Monday/Tuesday :laugh:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

This is good. Danny is eager to shoot your car. He has stance works submission ready to go.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> This is good. Danny is eager to shoot your car. He has stance works submission ready to go.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


 Even better news :thumbup:


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Good news.
> 
> I get my CC back sometime this week.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

iLLestCC, you going to be at Springfest next month in VABeach?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> iLLestCC, you going to be at Springfest next month in VABeach?


 Yeah man I'll definitely be there. Any confirmation on the dates? I checked a few months ago and could't find anything.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Yeah man I'll definitely be there. Any confirmation on the dates? I checked a few months ago and could't find anything.


 Saturday may 12th. 12_4pm according to sumospeed. I myself have been considering entering as well. No hopes in winning uzi will have that locked, but for fun. Y'all wanna meet up and roll together?

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

illestCC.10 said:


> Yeah man I'll definitely be there. Any confirmation on the dates? I checked a few months ago and could't find anything.


 Yeah, I already signed up, here's the link for registration, you save $5 if you pre-register. 

http://www.sumospeed.com/springfest-2012


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds good. I'll register here in the next few days.


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

Can I come  

P.S Tell your bags to hurry up and get here already...I leave on Sunday and I wish to finish what I started and finish up this install! :heart:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

You mean finish what you helped start and then left to go to class despite the front bags day :laugh:


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hope Im not stealing your thunder


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

does this mean its done? Pics won't show up on my phone.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Still have the stock wheels on until next week :thumb up:










Euro Cup Holder 










Aluminum Dead Pedal ( as you all know it doesn't quite fit...if you look carefully the plastic on the left is pushed out a little bit because where the screw goes in isn't the same. The mounting point where it slides down are though so it is very stationary just no screw under the plastic. :laugh


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks great jimmy. I spotted that mkvi today on hampton blvd. Clean look and I say yes he should come to springfest as well. His looks good on nues


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

Before:


After:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Bizborky89 said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> After:



Hey what coils are you on with the MK6? Yall really are going to be brothers with twin nues


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Hey what coils are you on with the MK6? Yall really are going to be brothers with twin nues


He's on FK Streetlines. There's more to how he got that low that I'll let him explain


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Painted the calipers black using the G2 Paint Caliper Kit


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

O you fancy huh? :thumbup:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Rotiform Sticker










LED Puddle Lights :laugh:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

FINALLY! Got the NUEs on :beer: 










Might run a spacer in the front 










Rear


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

:thumbup: Spacers :thumbup: Also you have time to put wheels on and post on vortex but not come out for dinner...tisk tisk sir


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Bizborky89 said:


> :thumbup: Spacers :thumbup: Also you have time to put wheels on and post on vortex but not come out for dinner...tisk tisk sir


 Priorities...he got his right. Eat later. Looks good now you guys are really twins.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So when are you gonna lower it?


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

lookin good and yes on spacers :thumbup:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Spacers should be on before SOWO :thumbup:


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

Been toying around with the idea of airride myself for sometime now...what is the ride quality like? handling? and did you do a pre-set ride/drive height that you set your alignment to? thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

pop and lock said:


> Been toying around with the idea of airride myself for sometime now...what is the ride quality like? handling? and did you do a pre-set ride/drive height that you set your alignment to? thanks in advance :beer:


 The ride quality is surprisingly not much worse than stock coils but actually softer than the Koni's I had on IMO. THe handling would probably be better if I hadn't disconnected my FSB. And yeah I did a preset ride height and I'm getting my alignment done this week at that height. :beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Had a buddy "Fifth Gear" do a quick shoot of the car today :beer:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Excellent photos, inspriatonal car. :beer:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

are those 19x8.5 nues??? what size tire you get a 215-35-19?? spacers or no spacers?? looks pretty sick bro....


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> are those 19x8.5 nues??? what size tire you get a 215-35-19?? spacers or no spacers?? looks pretty sick bro....


 Thanks guys. Yeah the wheels are 19x8.5 et 35 with 215-35-19 Continental DWS tires. I spaced the front out 12.5 mm to be in line with the back when I air out. You can't really tell from these pictures. Ill put up some more after I get an alignment today.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

12.5 mm spacers up front 


























P3 Vent Gauge 










Almost ready for SOWO in a few weeks :beer:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

P3 makes a gauge for the CC?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> P3 makes a gauge for the CC?


 Yeah. If you call ecodetuning they can help you out. They won't have it on their website. 

I saw CC U L8TR had one on his list of mods so he helped me out.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks excellent. 
Mind if I ask the cost?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It's a nice plug & play gauge (thru the OBDII port), but I think it looks a little goofy due to the angle of the CC's dash/vent....the GTI's is more upright (which it was designed for)


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! Really fresh CC.. gotta say that I love those wheels and air ride on your car and usually I'm not a big fan of either. 

I think I liked the smoked signals from early in the build better than the clears with egg yolk. Maybe if you put clear leds in there that lit up amber it would look better.

Also what are plans for stereo/ice etc?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Looks excellent.
> Mind if I ask the cost?


 Roughly $425 with the analog boost sensor if you use your existing vent. About $30 more for them to install it in a new vent and send it to you. IMO it really isn't that badly priced considering everything that can be read from it. I personally think it looks very clean and OEM compared to any other boost gauge (and you can only read boost from those)


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

firstorbit84 said:


> Wow! Really fresh CC.. gotta say that I love those wheels and air ride on your car and usually I'm not a big fan of either.
> 
> I think I liked the smoked signals from early in the build better than the clears with egg yolk. Maybe if you put clear leds in there that lit up amber it would look better.
> 
> Also what are plans for stereo/ice etc?


 No plans for the stereo unless I blew all my speakers. IMO the stock sound system is more than sufficient. If anything I would add a JL Audio Stealth box for a little more bass. I don't want to detract from my trunk space. I'm also looking into an RNS-510 head unit for nav and movies.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

illestCC.10 said:


> No plans for the stereo unless I blew all my speakers. IMO the stock sound system is more than sufficient. If anything I would add a JL Audio Stealth box for a little more bass. I don't want to detract from my trunk space. I'm also looking into an RNS-510 head unit for nav and movies.


 Yeah I was mainly talking about the head unit. I've got the rcd-510 also and I've seen boxes on ebay and elsewhere that let you run video input to it. There was also a site that had an additional box that ran gps software and output it to the screen and allowed you to use the touch screen to control it still. I was going to look into these before rns-510


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

firstorbit84 said:


> Yeah I was mainly talking about the head unit. I've got the rcd-510 also and I've seen boxes on ebay and elsewhere that let you run video input to it. There was also a site that had an additional box that ran gps software and output it to the screen and allowed you to use the touch screen to control it still. I was going to look into these before rns-510


 Idk. I think I would rather just get the RNS-510 to be safe. If you do happen to do it and it works let me know :beer:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

http://gsmserver.com/shop/video_interface_for_volkswagen_with_rcd_510.php
Plus
http://gsmserver.com/shop/car/cs9100_car_navigation_box_full_set.php


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

firstorbit84 said:


> http://gsmserver.com/shop/video_interface_for_volkswagen_with_rcd_510.php
> Plus
> http://gsmserver.com/shop/car/cs9100_car_navigation_box_full_set.php


 It seems like the video one is to connect a video source. Not put DVDs in the actual head unit and watch them. Regardless it would just be easier to pay double the price of both of those combined and buy a used RNS off of someone.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

illestCC.10 said:


> It seems like the video one is to connect a video source. Not put DVDs in the actual head unit and watch them. Regardless it would just be easier to pay double the price of both of those combined and buy a used RNS off of someone.


 Yeah, you would need like a portable dvd player in the glove box to play dvd's thru the head unit... although the kenwood nav in my wife's outlander plays dvd's and we've literally never used that feature

I just thought i'd mention it because i'd rather save the cash and do a little extra work than spend more for oem... plus with this you get to use whichever nav software u want, and I've found a lot of aftermarket navs to be better than oem options

Good luck on your build tho. Like to see where it goes next...


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

looks real good rolling on NUEs!!! :beer: Can't wait to see more


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

wow dint know those things existed.. can i get one of those and put like any video source in?? like the a/v iphone adapter?? or apple tv?? etc...


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> wow dint know those things existed.. can i get one of those and put like any video source in?? like the a/v iphone adapter?? or apple tv?? etc...


Yes. Yes. Yes, but doesn't apple tv need internet?


----------



## nukid4202002 (May 7, 2012)

Did you have to use new wiring harnesses to prevent your headlight sockets from burning up


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

firstorbit84 said:


> Yes. Yes. Yes, but doesn't apple tv need internet?


well im a verizon rep and I have an 4g mobile hotspot card...


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

Just wanted to drop in and and give you two big thyme up on your build. Needless to say but I have gotten a lot of good information from what's been posted on here!

Keep up the good work! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Appreciate all the good remarks. Hope to see everyone at SOWO next weekend


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

nukid4202002 said:


> Did you have to use new wiring harnesses to prevent your headlight sockets from burning up


Negative


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Shot at Springfest in Virginia Beach, VA










Placed 2nd in the FWD Euro class...got beat out by my buddy Hoyt (Bthasht)


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Selling my BSH Oil Catch Can if anyone is interested...


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbup: Love seein other CCs on air :thumbup:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> :thumbup: Love seein other CCs on air :thumbup:


 I know what you mean :beer: Love your R-Line by the way. Makes me want to get the front lip and side skirts for my CC :thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

You're only running spacers up front?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> You're only running spacers up front?


Yeah man. The wheels and spacers are about to go up for sale in a few days though.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:wave:


P1030389 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1020957 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1020955 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1020964 by dhenr012, on Flickr




P1020968 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pics DOM. Help me sell my NUEs! :laugh:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck with the nues, but what's next?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Good luck with the nues, but what's next?
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Oh you'll see hopefully before the year is over haha Gotta save up quite a bit first :beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

illestCC.10 said:


> Thanks for the pics DOM. Help me sell my NUEs! :laugh:



how much are you selling them for?
this guy told me he wants some, and he is local

PM --> mk4marc

there you go!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Oh you'll see hopefully before the year is over haha Gotta save up quite a bit first :beer:


I say you buy Marcella's wheels. Her man has them up here for sale. Doooooiiiiiiiitttttt.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5760267-Fs-Bombshell-19-quot-vip-modular-110-wheels


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> I say you buy Marcella's wheels. Her man has them up here for sale. Doooooiiiiiiiitttttt.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5760267-Fs-Bombshell-19-quot-vip-modular-110-wheels


Nah I'm trying to put something on the CC that hasn't been done before.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Nah I'm trying to put something on the CC that hasn't been done before.


Very interested now.opcorn:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

illestCC.10 said:


> Nah I'm trying to put something on the CC that hasn't been done before.


:beer::beer:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Nah I'm trying to put something on the CC that hasn't been done before.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Nah he is getting these.










Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bthasht said:


> Nah he is getting these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha I'm going to buy a ford and do both of those to it


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> haha I'm going to buy a ford and do both of those to it


:thumbup::thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

I miss this car and more importantly I miss Its owner


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bizborky89 said:


> I miss this car and more importantly I miss Its owner


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

P1020964 by dhenr012, on Flickr 


This looks damn good:beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

BOUDAH said:


> P1020964 by dhenr012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> This looks damn good:beer:


 Thanks man. Props to dom for the shot. 
Just got finished looking at your build thread. Clean R32 you have :thumbup:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks, the pictures dont do it justice.. its not really clean at all haha, the camera adds all the good looks cause up close its hideous, :laugh:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

BOUDAH said:


> Thanks, the pictures dont do it justice.. its not really clean at all haha, the camera adds all the good looks cause up close its hideous, :laugh:


Hey man it's a built R32 from what I can see. It looks good just because of that :beer:


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

markthedate said:


> Looks like you have the infamous crack! I just discovered mine too.





markthedate said:


> yea already arranged for the dealership to fix mine under warranty


I realize these quotes were from a long time ago - page one of this thread. But what crack are you talking about? I'd like to make sure I don't have it also.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

sowleman said:


> I realize these quotes were from a long time ago - page one of this thread. But what crack are you talking about? I'd like to make sure I don't have it also.


Check my very first post, very last picture on it of my europlate. There was a crack in the black panel on the trunk lid. If you have one and your car is under warranty the dealership will replace it with the revised metal one for free. :thumbup:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hit and run in the Walmart parking lot by my house :banghead:










Car is in the shop being fixed but while I'm waiting I went ahead and ordered my Gold Coast front lip and side skirts and new subframe bolts :beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

*New Additions!!!*

Finally got my gold coast front lip and side skirts :thumbup:










Also, replaced my RCD-510 with the Pioneer AppRadio2 :laugh:









Facebook









Web Browsing


















Maps









Pandora

RCD-510 is for sale also


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice headunit!

Does it support Canbus? so you can se your climate changes, pdc or even use the multifunction Steering wheel?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Nice headunit!
> 
> Does it support Canbus? so you can se your climate changes, pdc or even use the multifunction Steering wheel?


Not sure about the climate changes but I still have all of my steering wheel controls.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

How exactly does the app radio work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while eating an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice look there Jimmy.:thumbup:

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

divineVR6 said:


> How exactly does the app radio work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while eating an ice cream sandwich.


Going to have to be more specific man...


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

As in a traditional cd player... You only listen to stations and music you get from different apps or what you have stored on your iPod and what not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while eating an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

divineVR6 said:


> As in a traditional cd player... You only listen to stations and music you get from different apps or what you have stored on your iPod and what not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while eating an ice cream sandwich.


You can use the music on your iPod, Pandora, the Radio, and then they have apps that have different radios. There are plenty of videos and reviews online that might make more sense. Regardles, I like it better than my RCD-510. :beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Have some new stuff coming in the next month...stay tuned! :beer:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Im hoping to see those wheels coming...........


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

You'll see wheels but they aren't the ones I told you about last time :laugh:


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> You'll see wheels but they aren't the ones I told you about last time :laugh:


I know what they are! :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Where did you get the aluminium *dead pedal* ??
You mentioned they are OEM, but I ordered the OEM kit too and it didn't come with the dead pedal.
Furthermore I searched through the VW database with the guys from the spare parts department and there was only the standard black plastic/rubber/whatever footrest!!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Are you using an iPhone or Android phone with the AppRadio 2?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

giecsar said:


> Where did you get the aluminium *dead pedal* ??
> You mentioned they are OEM, but I ordered the OEM kit too and it didn't come with the dead pedal.
> Furthermore I searched through the VW database with the guys from the spare parts department and there was only the standard black plastic/rubber/whatever footrest!!


It's from the MK5/MK6:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Interior/Pedal/ES251149/

*BUT* it requires a little modification to work...it's not a perfect or direct fit


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's from the MK5/MK6:
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Interior/Pedal/ES251149/
> 
> *BUT* it requires a little modification to work...it's not a perfect or direct fit


Yeah that's the one I used. Definitely had to modify it a little bit but it's on there tight.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

What did you do to modify it to fit?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> What did you do to modify it to fit?


I think one of the tabs on the back had to be cut off because they didn't all line up.


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Might be putting the CC up for sale in a few days :what:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Why?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

firstorbit84 said:


> Why?


Start a new project.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

what price are you looking to get?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

divineVR6 said:


> what price are you looking to get?


$24k but it's negotiable


----------

